# شات  للمنتدى



## يوليوس44 (19 مايو 2011)

*ان يكون هناك شات للاعضاءالمنتدى الكنيسة للتعارف والترابط والمحبة بنهم   اية رائيكم  
 اخوكم  الخاطى دائما 
يوليوس​*


----------



## +Bent El3dra+ (19 مايو 2011)

*الشات كان موجود فى المنتدى زمان لكن حصلت مشاكل بسببه والادارة قررت تلغيه
*​


----------



## وردة يسوع (14 يوليو 2011)

فكرة هايلة وياريت تتنفذ


----------



## ميرو سمسم (5 أغسطس 2011)

فكره جميله     ​


----------



## Ramy Fahmy (6 أغسطس 2011)

صعب قوي يا جماعة انه يحصل كنترول على التشات
وبصراحة شايفه اضراره اكتر من النفع اللي هيجي منه
والراي الاول والاخير للادارة طبعا


----------



## النهيسى (6 أغسطس 2011)

الشات فى اى منتدى
للسن الصغير
بيكلموا بعض وتاركين المنتدى
بلا ردود وبلا مواضيع
ضره أكثر من منفعته


----------



## عاطف ياهو (6 أغسطس 2011)

_هو فى المنتدى هنا مش هينفع ..... بسب بعض الاعضاء المتعصبين ...... ده راءى ولكم الشكر_


----------



## Violet Fragrance (6 أغسطس 2011)

*الاستاذ النهيسي عندو حق*
*رأيي من رأيو*​


----------



## هالة الحب (18 سبتمبر 2011)

لا يجب عمل شات فى المنتدى لاننا هنا للاستفاده الدينيه وليس للتعارف الشخصى ويجب ان يتم التعارف من خلال رقابه المنتدى.


----------



## kemo.stars (11 أكتوبر 2011)

الصراحه هى فكره جميله ..بس لمنتدى الكنيسه مستحيل ..لان المنتدى للاستفاده وليس لتعارف ..الصراحه فكره جميله جدا بس صعب جدا على منتدى الكنيسه


----------

